
Cookie Walls Don't Comply with GDPR (Dutch DPA) - atlasunshrugged
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/08/cookie-walls-dont-comply-with-gdpr-says-dutch-dpa/
======
ElBarto
It should be noted that this isn't a legal decision.

This is a guideline on how the Dutch DPA sees it, and although it carries some
weight the issue won't be settled unless and until a court makes a formal
decision.

My 2c is that the Dutch DPA's guideline is wrong and extremely restrictive.

